

When naming your GitHub repo, check the list of porn movies to avoid DMCA - dutchbrit
https://github.com/jezdez/django-constance/issues/89?

======
avz
It seems wrong that a repo rename be necessary because someone somewhere
happened to make a similarly named porn movie.

I entirely sympathize with the repo owner who does not want to engage in legal
interaction. I guess in practice it all boils down to where the burden of
proof lies. I'd expect that the onus be on "Takedown Piracy LLC" to prove the
repo contains infringing content and not on the repo owner to demonstrate that
it doesn't. Does anyone know how this works?

------
scoopr
So, is there a good machine readable list of porn movie names, to use as a
material for random-repo-name-generator? :)

~~~
orjan
That was my first thought as well. However, with them going after single words
like "edge" and "thrust", I believe this is not possible.

------
dutchbrit
Thread on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2ryitw/when_nam...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2ryitw/when_naming_your_github_repo_check_the_current/)

------
gonzo
This is exactly what class action suits are for.

